# best glaze for filling & shine



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all. Im after a go to glaze to use on a few friends cars that want to hide swirls rather than correct. Is there any one glaze that is regarded as the best for filling masking on all kinds of colours? cheers everyone


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

John from PB recommended me R222 gloss enhancing cleanser for good filling and shine. Think he said it was one of the best he knew of for filling


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Prima amigo :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard that too in a previous thread ages ago. Cheers. Although it doesnt seem to come in a big bottle.
The poorboys glazes seem popular, really just wanna find the most filler heavy one so could be the r222


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Got amigo already, its great and in my personal collection, but from using it it doesnt seem great at filling tbh. Great finish tho. Im after the best for filling ability as ive got a lovely young honey up the road from me that wants me to tidy up her blue focus rs. Mmmmmm lol


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Go with Britemax Blackmax. The thread below from MidlandsCarCare is the reason I brought it to tidy up other peoples cars that dont want full correction.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256702


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cg glossworkz is filler heavy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not tried this glaze, but have been told Autobright Extreme Glaze is the business, check out the reviews on here, they are all positive.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Blackfire gloss enhancing polish is miles better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool lots of recommendations thanks guys, if any of u have tried loads of glazes id like to know what ur regular is.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Cool lots of recommendations thanks guys, if any of u have tried loads of glazes id like to know what ur regular is.


it all depends on the colour and type of paint as to which is more suited. megs #7 beats everything else on single stage black. where amigo and wet glaze are better on 2 stage metallic, so it depends on the colour and paint


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glazes are great but I use them for colour and depth enhancement after the paint has been corrected


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Blackfire gloss enhancing polish is miles better than anything else I've tried.


Brilliant stuff :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi all. Im after a go to glaze to use on a few friends cars that want to hide swirls rather than correct. Is there any one glaze that is regarded as the best for filling masking on all kinds of colours? cheers everyone





deegan1979 said:


> Cool lots of recommendations thanks guys, if any of u have tried loads of glazes id like to know what ur regular is.


I see you already have Amigo.... That is what I use on details such as the one you are talking about. Quick and easy to use, cleans the paint nice, and gives a lovely look as you already know.

I've tried many glazes, lots of people say they fill this and that, but I find they only fill the slight wash hazing. If you're looking for the miracle product, I don't think it exists..... yet! 

I think Amigo does a fairly good job of masking the haze, and doesn't highlight swirls like some glazes can do. As I mentioned before, it's my speedy detail go to. Decon wash, clay, amigo, wax or sealant. Job done!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> I see you already have Amigo.... That is what I use on details such as the one you are talking about. Quick and easy to use, cleans the paint nice, and gives a lovely look as you already know.
> 
> I've tried many glazes, lots of people say they fill this and that, but I find they only fill the slight wash hazing. If you're looking for the miracle product, I don't think it exists..... yet!
> 
> I think Amigo does a fairly good job of masking the haze, and doesn't highlight swirls like some glazes can do. As I mentioned before, it's my speedy detail go to. Decon wash, clay, amigo, wax or sealant. Job done!


I agree amigo takes some beating:thumb:


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

If nothing fills enough just go over with Meguiars Ultimate compound first. Its pretty good even by hand at just removing the finest swirls. Should be ok unless the car is REALY swirled up.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

If you're using it as a single prep product I'd personally go for an AIO to get the best out of your work.

Valet Pro Achilles Prep fills very well but also cleans the paint and has abrasives to remove some of the swirls. Not to mention that it leaves a very slick finish and a layer of sealant behind. I wouldn't personally use a glaze as my only prep product.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks again for all ur comments guys and im trying to take them all on board.
Basically my first go on someone elses car is a blue 2003 ford focus rs. She keeps it in good condition so ill be trying carpro trix on it to save me some time followed by a quick clay as she recently clayed it herself. Ill be working by DA for speed as opposed to by hand.
Now some of u have mentioned i use an all in one instead, ive wanted to try autofinesse triple for ages but theres been a few others recommended in this thread.
So would an all in one do a good enough job masking some minor defect ( never used an AIO before)?
Im also tempted to use colli 845 as i have a bottle and it should lock the finish in for a descent while but im unsure of how nice the 845 finish would be on mettalic blue as it was quite a cheap wax. Im wondering if id be better using a spray sealant or different wax but dont wanna spend too much money as im doing the car for a favour and for her


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Blackfire gloss enhancing polish.
here an ideea:


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

For glazes I have used CG EZ-Creme Glaze w/Acrylic Shine II, CG Wet Mirror, Prima Amigo and Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish. Of those Wet Mirror seems to fill the most followed by Amigo & EZ-Creme. Prima Amigo is my all around preference. I think it cleans the best of the four. None of them will fill scratches or heavy swirls nor will any AIO.

Collinite 845 is an excellent hybrid liquid wax. It has a brighter, less deep, finish than premium beauty waxes but few beauty waxes can match it for durability. The downside is that it contains a fairly heavy dose of solvents which may at least slightly degrade any AIO or glaze beneath it. If you have a decent paste wax you might use that instead.

Another option which would involve buying a new product is Scholl Concepts A15+. It has almost as much cut as S17+ and finishes down equally well but it leaves a fairly durable sealant behind. It does not fill. It is a great product for one steps as it has more cut than typical AIOs and the finish is more durable as well. £70 is dirt cheap for even a one-step correction but that issue falls to you.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> For glazes I have used CG EZ-Creme Glaze w/Acrylic Shine II, CG Wet Mirror, Prima Amigo and Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish. Of those Wet Mirror seems to fill the most followed by Amigo & EZ-Creme. Prima Amigo is my all around preference. I think it cleans the best of the four. None of them will fill scratches or heavy swirls nor will any AIO.
> 
> Collinite 845 is an excellent hybrid liquid wax. It has a brighter, less deep, finish than premium beauty waxes but few beauty waxes can match it for durability. The downside is that it contains a fairly heavy dose of solvents which may at least slightly degrade any AIO or glaze beneath it. If you have a decent paste wax you might use that instead.
> 
> Another option which would involve buying a new product is Scholl Concepts A15+. It has almost as much cut as S17+ and finishes down equally well but it leaves a fairly durable sealant behind. It does not fill. It is a great product for one steps as it has more cut than typical AIOs and the finish is more durable as well. £70 is dirt cheap for even a one-step correction but that issue falls to you.


Thank u for ur post, i did wonder about the solvents in 845, and i would apply that by hand if that would give the underlaying layer a better chance of survival? I will look into the scholl products u recommended thanks. As for the issue of price. I am just a keen newbie not a detailer and the lady who has the rs is drop dead gorgeous, single and has many friends with nice cars so i figured do it cheap for her and maybe her friends might want theres done

I also have dodo juice orange crush left not sure how it would suite mettalic blue tho? Thanks again bro


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Autobalm sounds like the thing you need,really does fill better than anything,check out the thread for it on BH's page on here.Also a very durable LSP,so best of both worlds. 

Saying that though by the sounds of what you want to acheive , SRP followed by a nice wax/sealant will more than do the job.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The glare system is worth a play with, see my thread below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265743

We haven't got the best from it yet but we are working on it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im starting to think ive opened a can of worms here and only now realising that im gunna have to start investing in some of the recommendations u guys have kindly given me. foolishly i kind of thought there would be one 'wonder' product that everyone would mention. Silly me i know but i am fairly new at all this.
Thanks everyone for all ur input... Lovely bunch u all are


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> The glare system is worth a play with, see my thread below
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265743
> 
> We haven't got the best from it yet but we are working on it


Just looked it up, interesting and very different to other products, seems rather cheap tho for what it claims to do. How have u found it finish and swirl wise?


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have used and sold lots of this out here in n cyprus. its awesome stuff. a completely different concept. it loves water, so applying straight after the car is washed and dried only helps it spread easier. 

i would recommend it !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Just looked it up, interesting and very different to other products, seems rather cheap tho for what it claims to do. How have u found it finish and swirl wise?


Swirls are still buried, and it's still beading like mad which surprised me as I was told that would die quickly. Finish is superb


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

country boy said:


> Bilt Hamber Autobalm sounds like the thing you need,really does fill better than anything,check out the thread for it on BH's page on here.Also a very durable LSP,so best of both worlds.












Wing was sanded with 2000 grit, marks hidden by some Autobalm aside from the centre line


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Swirls are still buried, and it's still beading like mad which surprised me as I was told that would die quickly. Finish is superb


have to agree they are great products with a great finish. the micro polish is 1of the best pre wax cleaners i have used.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Swirls are still buried, and it's still beading like mad which surprised me as I was told that would die quickly. Finish is superb


Great thread u did on it by the way, at that price i must just give it a go as a quick tidy up is just what is needed. Did u use the swirl filling sealant and then the polish? Bit confused might have to read it again.
On a seperate note i noticed u were doing the whole rear quarter of that beemer in one hit??? Ive been doing my focus wing in 3 sections, could this be why its taking me soooo long?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Wing was sanded with 2000 grit, marks hidden by some Autobalm aside from the centre line


Wow.... Thats really good isnt it!!

Ive decided im investing in 3 products this week in my search.

No 1 that glare system
2, autobalm
3 either brightmax blackmax or an AIO


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They aren't really "polishes". If machining you need o work in small areas o keep the lubricants alive but with products like this you are just spreading and working it into the paint. So micro is a cleaner glaze and pro is a sealant. Both contain the same properties, they are basically long term filler sealants. As you can see don't mute flake in anyway. Just get micro and pro and use 2 coats of each I would say


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> They aren't really "polishes". If machining you need o work in small areas o keep the lubricants alive but with products like this you are just spreading and working it into the paint. So micro is a cleaner glaze and pro is a sealant. Both contain the same properties, they are basically long term filler sealants. As you can see don't mute flake in anyway. Just get micro and pro and use 2 coats of each I would say


Thanks again mate, uve sold it to me so ill be trying this on that honeys rs. Just about to order some.
Would u have time to advise on pads ( i use hex), speeds to apply via DA and any other handy tips u learnt from using it? Cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks again mate, uve sold it to me so ill be trying this on that honeys rs. Just about to order some.
> Would u have time to advise on pads ( i use hex), speeds to apply via DA and any other handy tips u learnt from using it? Cheers


Pm coming over mate :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

One of the best AIO's is BiltHamber Cleanser Polish. Has excellent filling properties.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> They aren't really "polishes". If machining you need o work in small areas o keep the lubricants alive but with products like this you are just spreading and working it into the paint. So micro is a cleaner glaze and pro is a sealant. Both contain the same properties, they are basically long term filler sealants. As you can see don't mute flake in anyway. Just get micro and pro and use 2 coats of each I would say


theres also glare spider which i now have but have not tried yet.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> theres also glare spider which i now have but have not tried yet.


Ahh that was the one ive been reading about, seems to tick all the boxes but in one bottle


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Ahh that was the one ive been reading about, seems to tick all the boxes but in one bottle


its the micro and then the pro that give it its great finish so you would need them to finish it off
but like i said i've not used it yet


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> its the micro and then the pro that give it its great finish so you would need them to finish it off
> but like i said i've not used it yet


What so the spyder goes on after the micro and polish? i must read it all again as i thought it was kind of that all in one wonder product i was seeking. Also thought it needed to go on bare paint?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

If you want a product that fills in defects, then SRP by DA polisher and a light polishing pad will give good results. Then finish off with your favourite wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

no the spider first then the micro then pro. with the glare system its the use of the products in the order there ment to be used as stangalang said, after spider then 2 coats of micro followed by 2 coats of pro


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> no the spider first then the micro then pro. with the glare system its the use of the products in the order there ment to be used as stangalang said, after spider then 2 coats of micro followed by 2 coats of pro


Will the micro not remove the spider being as its a cleaner? confused now a bit


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The coatings "build up" as apposed to removing. It is difficult with all the false talk that's out there, some crazy claims are made, spider is I believe abrasive, micro and pro I am told are not, although micro is sometimes suggested as being lol. Just try it, and see what results you get :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

this is the write up from glare website

GLARE Spider (12 oz. bottle)
GLARE SPIDER with Glassplexin is the most advanced swirl removing product ever created. Utilizing a unique chemical process of ultra pure metal interlinked fusion to Glassplexin particles, GLARE SPIDER will physically and chemically remove circular swirls and the appearance of spider webs in the paint, including on black paint even when viewed in direct sunlight. GLARE SPIDER is not a cover up product, but a technologically advanced swirl removal solution that will permanently correct 99% of the swirls that appear in your paint which are caused by automated carwashes, hard water, dust, and dirt. Unlike other products that are sold as swirl remover products, GLARE SPIDER actually works and does exactly what the label says it will do. GLARE SPIDER will correct even the heaviest level of swirls and should always be followed with an application of GLARE MICRO-FINISH or GLARE PROFESSIONAL POLISH. GLARE SPIDER has been designed to also work excellently on plastic too! Truly Beyond 22nd Century Technology!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> The coatings "build up" as apposed to removing. It is difficult with all the false talk that's out there, some crazy claims are made, spider is I believe abrasive, micro and pro I am told are not, although micro is sometimes suggested as being lol. Just try it, and see what results you get :thumb:


Well ive just ordered it so ill let u all know how it goes thanks. also theres a guy selling it in bulk on ebay quite cheap from a closed business. £30 for 6 bottles and he has the full range apparently


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> this is the write up from glare website
> 
> GLARE Spider (12 oz. bottle)
> GLARE SPIDER with Glassplexin is the most advanced swirl removing product ever created. Utilizing a unique chemical process of ultra pure metal interlinked fusion to Glassplexin particles, GLARE SPIDER will physically and chemically remove circular swirls and the appearance of spider webs in the paint, including on black paint even when viewed in direct sunlight. GLARE SPIDER is not a cover up product, but a technologically advanced swirl removal solution that will permanently correct 99% of the swirls that appear in your paint which are caused by automated carwashes, hard water, dust, and dirt. Unlike other products that are sold as swirl remover products, GLARE SPIDER actually works and does exactly what the label says it will do. GLARE SPIDER will correct even the heaviest level of swirls and should always be followed with an application of GLARE MICRO-FINISH or GLARE PROFESSIONAL POLISH. GLARE SPIDER has been designed to also work excellently on plastic too! Truly Beyond 22nd Century Technology!


I must have a problem cos i missed that on their site. Thanks cheeky, 
Does my little fella not look like a rottie in my avatar to u? he was quite unique in build and head shape i think


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> The coatings "build up" as apposed to removing. It is difficult with all the false talk that's out there, some crazy claims are made, spider is I believe abrasive, micro and pro I am told are not, although micro is sometimes suggested as being lol. Just try it, and see what results you get :thumb:


thats right that the coatings build up thats why its best to do at least 2 coats, but micro does contain very fine abrasives.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> I must have a problem cos i missed that on their site. Thanks cheeky,
> Does my little fella not look like a rottie in my avatar to u? he was quite unique in build and head shape i think


yea he does now i have my glasses on, couldn't find them the other nite lol.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Been using a few of the glare products for about seven years
I use Zero, Infinity Plus and glare advanced

the zero is a chemical cleaner that deoxidises many exterior surfaces, even rubber seals on the inside and is a great start to making your paint better without cutting into it

my process these days is to start with Xpert products (1000 Ultra Polish S1 system), 1500 High Tech and 3000 Jewelling glaze that abrasively cleans not cuts) and from there, it is colour, depth and clarity enhancement time with Prima Amigo mixed with glare infinity plus 50/50 and applied all over each panel, left on and worked into the paint with the dynabrade 61375 head at speed 4 using european black foam pad. from there I use orbital at speed 1 1/2 with the same pad to apply again. you only want the pad spinning really slowly, you have nothing to break down with infinity or advanced

after that I use infinity mixed with advanced at 70/30 applying by hand pad to each panel and doing same process

once Ive done that up to four times on some paints, I apply permanon aircraft supershine three days later to seal it up even better and add more gloss. it is the perfect product imho to enhance and protect the xpert and glare achieved gloss on the paint.

after the first wash a week later I love to apply some more infinity and advanced mix using a cheap 10 inch RO buffer you find at auto parts stores with a microfibre bonnet. you will get even more gloss, better than that with a foam pad

the products are not perfect, don't like the fact that they are solvent based but you will never scratch or marr a paint finish with the zero, micro, infinity or advanced.

I hate spider, knockout and rapid action on paintwork. Ignore those products, they are nasty. stick with your correction polishes. spider can marr real bad

From using amigo for years, I find that it reacts almost identically as glare. it seems to be a polymer version of glare's products, works the same. when I buff it as mentioned above, it goes straight into the paint. no residue on the surface or in the pad at all, even if I wring it, pat it, scrunge it. nothing.

infinity and advanced I believe are only available in Australia
Advanced is four times as thick a membrane as pro polish

http://infinityauto.com.au/glare-products/other-products/


----------

